# هل لديك فكرة عن صناعة أقلام الرصاص ؟؟؟



## ديدين (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و بعد . . .

إخواني . . . هل لديكم فكرة عن صناعة أقلام الرصاص ؟








أو كيف نحصل على الشكل السداسي ؟




أو كيفية إدخال قطعة الغرافيت في وسط القطعة الخشبية ؟
أو كيفية تلوين القلم ؟
أو حتى كيفية إبراء هذه الأقلام ؟؟

لكن أتمنى من كل واحد يشاهد هذا الفيديو أن يقول إن كان يتخيل أن الأقلام تصنع بهذه الكيفية ؟؟ 

المشاهدة من هنا

و من هنا 

تحياتي . . .


----------



## HMS (15 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلاً لم اكن اتوقع انها تصنع بتلك الطريقة .. يعطيك العافية عالمقطع الرائع ..


----------



## okab73 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

hms قال:


> فعلاً لم اكن اتوقع انها تصنع بتلك الطريقة .. يعطيك العافية عالمقطع الرائع ..


 
فعلا إبداع كل هذه الماكنات لتصنيع قلم رصاص


----------



## ديدين (21 سبتمبر 2010)

حتى أنا لم أكن أتوقع أنها تصنع بتلك الكيفية


----------



## سمير شربك (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

